# Let The Right One In: has anyone else seen this?



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm a fan of a few vampire films and I'm wondering if anyone else have seen this film? I loved it and was so glad that I bought it that I decided to re watched it right after I was done. I know they did an American version but I love the Swedish version.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't even like vampire films and I think it's a tremendous movie.

The American version was good as well, definitely worth a watch. But the original is amazing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised that the American version held up to the excellent Swedish version. I loved it too.


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

"...but I've been twelve for a very long time."

Creepiest line in the whole movie. Both are very good, but the plot in the American version is easier to follow.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Loved the Swedish version too!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Another thing I loved about both version is the soundtrack. It's so beautiful, it's haunting and saddening at the same time. Especially towards the end when he thinks his vampire friend has to go away. I'm a loner so I kinda relate to this, I would feel the same way if someone I cared about had to leave town, but she had to cause she knew she would get caught eventually. He didn't care that she was a vampire, all he really wanted was a friend. 








​


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

excellent film


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

Great movie! I love the Swedish version!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

Saw the Swedish version and loved it!


----------



## Sofarris (Oct 30, 2014)

I've seen both and I agree they're incredible. I prefer the original, I feel it has more atmosphere and is better shot but both were extremely powerful films.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

The Swedish one was on Netflix good film


----------

